# Circle of Life - Photos of Older People Holding Babies with an Age Gap of 100+ Years



## SeaBreeze (Apr 2, 2015)

Thought some of these photos were very heartwarming, more here.  http://www.sunnyskyz.com/blog/770/T...rtwarming-Photos-With-An-Age-Gap-Of-100-Years .  Anyone have photos of their older family members holding youngsters?

112 Year Difference:







100 Year Difference:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2015)

Incredible photos SB...I wonder what is going through the minds of the centenarians as they look at the new life they hold in their arms..


Ken who is that in your lovely  photo and what's the age gap?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 3, 2015)

Sweet picture Ken, thanks for sharing! :love_heart:


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 3, 2015)

Somehow those pics make me kinda sad.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 4, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Sweet picture Ken, thanks for sharing! :love_heart:






hollydolly said:


> Incredible photos SB...I wonder what is going through the minds of the centenarians as they look at the new life they hold in their arms..
> 
> 
> Ken who is that in your lovely  photo and what's the age gap?




Grandma 95, Great Grandson 20, Great Great Grandson 3 Months..


----------

